# Hissy-Fit-Hazel :)



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Some little turd is starting to taste veggies and even ate most of her baby food last night  She is getting more friendly every day and venturing around a bit more too yaaaay!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Awww. Too cute. Love your fleece. What an awesome bowel idea. Where did you find that?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well! Isn't Hazel just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a good girl! Did she throw a hissy fit over the veggies? :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that dish is a perfect size!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hazel is adorable!
I als love her bowls..


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked those small bowls up at a local $1 store in a 4 pk...they have a steaming coffee cup printed in them so I assume they were actually made for putting your teaspoon in after stirring coffee. They work very well for her snacks when I take her out at night then when I put her back for the night I leave whatever she never finished near her kibble. Normally she poops on whatever veggie stuffs she doesn't eat lol!

She's come a long way in a couple weeks. She still easily gets upset, is not comfortable exploring on the floor yet in any meaningful way but is fine now on the couch for an hr+ at a time. I have spent a great amount of time bonding with her and while trying to give her patience still not accepting NO for an answer lol. I can pick her up now mostly without a fleece and have found most of the spots she really likes to have touched. I get the feeling she didn't realize a human touch could feel that great cause it kind of goes like this:

DON'T TOUCH ME!

Oh...except there, ya that's the spot

HUFF POP HUFF! DON'T FORGET I'M A FORCE OF PRICKLES!

Oh I never really meant that...do it again please 


When she is balled up there is a spot about 2" behind her head that if I massage she kinda splats out belly up, 4 wee feet sticking out, melting in my hand hahaha! I tried to get a photo last night but too hard to hold her, massage her and hold camera all at once


----------



## shrimpo515 (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww that's too cute  
Marley has a blanket just like that one!!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

soo cute !!
 I love those little dishes I am going to have to look for them


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> DON'T TOUCH ME!
> 
> Oh...except there, ya that's the spot
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I think that made me laugh so hard because my Milly does the same thing. Except it's more like

HUFF POP HUFF! ... Why'd you stop??? Big wussie. My quills don't hurt _that_ bad.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

A few recent photos:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's so beautiful! I love her cheek patches--she looks like a little raccoon! And that last pic, she kind of reminds me of a collie. I don't know why, but I think it's the expression on her face. But oooooh she's so squee!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I love the last picture the most, she is sooo pretty. reminds me a bit of my Norma


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

she's become a real food brat...so fond of eggs & chicken that she won't eat kibble unless she is nearly starving lol. I've had to now crush her kibble and mix it in very well with chicken and egg/veggies/baby food or she would eat nothing but mealies, egg and chicken. Makes it difficult to figure out her kibble count. I've been trying to give her different fresh veggies but she annoints with them instead of eating them. 

She does seem to love cantelope tho and would completely fill her belly if allowed!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hazel is so adorable, it's impossible to imagine that she throws hissy fits!! So cute!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Hazel is so adorable, it's impossible to imagine that she throws hissy fits!! So cute!


Ha...well here is one of her having a fit showing me her Kung-Fu-Hedgie moves  she's mad cause I never put strips in her hut on the floor to play. I think she is saying SMOOCH-A-LA-BUTT-LADY!










Here is that same cute little bum this morning hahaha :shock:










Here she is going NA-NA-NA at my dog who is completely horrified that Hazel is not eating her chicken and how come there is no way in!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That is hilarious!!! I just love her cat-atude!! I love hedgie butts. That's adorable! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

wayyy too cute, and your puppies face is priceless!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't stop laughing that was too cute :lol: :lol:


----------

